# Interior plastic cleaner - Recommendations?



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I need to clean the interior plastics of my Bora. Mixture of blacks and beige. I want something that (obviously) cleans well, but does NOT leave a glossy shine. 

Any recommendations? I have heard that the Poorboys cleaner works well.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Just use APC, cheap. Or do you want....protection?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I find that Meguiars Interior Detailer works for me most of the time but if there is proper dirty marks on the inner sill trims from mucky feet I jsy give them a wipe with a wet Microfibre and then use the detailer again on top.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Something with anti static properties would also be a bonus.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

APC mix to clean and then FK425 on top, which has AS properties?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Gtechniq W2 is the best interior cleaner ever and PB natural look on top.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

AS G101 diluted greatly or CG's green clean as an APC for me, then top up with a protectant, both cheap and last for ages if you dilute appropriately.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Got rave reviews yesterday from a discerning customers using the Sonax Interior Cleaner:

http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp

(3rd from bottom)

This range really is superb, and grossly underpriced IMHO.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> This range really is superb, and grossly underpriced IMHO.


:lol:

From the man selling it :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Meg's APC 1-10 mixture


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I used it once with Roy (posts on here) and have my own opinion of it, which is very good, but I'm not going to recommend it based solely on my own experience.
A lady rang me yesterday to say how impressed she was with it on her Ferrari 246 Dino (she also has a California), and also the Sonax Shampoo. She does all the work herself and has just taken a DAS-6, so think her opinion has some credibility.

The pricing comment is solely mine, make your own mind up on whether getting these products at this price, given that 60% of the car care product purchased in Germany is Sonax is a good deal or not.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I wasn't having a go at you by the way Mark, I just found what you said funny. :thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> Meg's APC 1-10 mixture


+1

Leaves it clean and looking very natural.

If you really want some dressing on it, get some Poorboys natural look dressing and dilute it 1:1 with water, put it in a spray bottle and shake well :thumb:


----------



## JuneBug (Jan 5, 2007)

One word - Plexus....

Not just for headlight lenses


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

APC diluted correctly


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks people. It's good to hear what you all think, very helpful indeed. Not sure what I'll run with but at least I have a starting point!

Thanks again.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

1z ****pit Premium.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Jochen said:


> +1
> 
> Leaves it clean and looking very natural.
> 
> If you really want some dressing on it, get some Poorboys natural look dressing and dilute it 1:1 with water, put it in a spray bottle and shake well :thumb:


Never tought to diluite pb natural look


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I always found it a bit too thick t apply and a bit shiney unless you buff it real hard. This works better for me :thumb:


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Scholl spam&purple, works great


----------



## fetherw80 (Jan 27, 2010)

Megs Apc 10:1 :thumb:


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i love Poorboys Natural Look Dressing - it works very well at cleaning and leaving just enough 'finish' to look like it has been looked after, but not leave any 'shine'.

I pretty much always have german cars - my last 5 cars have been BMW's (save for a few months with a crappy merc last year...) and my missus currently has a VW - i think that the germans use a 'softer' material for the dash and door tops (especially the BM) and the Poorboys NLD is just ideal for those surfaces.

i end up using every week or two though - i like it that much - so it ends up costing a fortune - i'm going to try diluting it as has been suggested here, see if it still looks ok.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

*PB Natural look dressing Vs CG Silk Shine*

.....


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

i use a apc with my microfiber towles, once dry. i apply a meguairs natural shine on applicator. Leave a very low gloss on my dashboard and panels


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

werkstat satin Prot, gives my BM the full OEM look, easy to apply, bottle lasts ages :thumb:


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

gkerr4 said:


> i love Poorboys Natural Look Dressing - it works very well at cleaning and leaving just enough 'finish' to look like it has been looked after, but not leave any 'shine'.
> 
> I pretty much always have german cars - my last 5 cars have been BMW's (save for a few months with a crappy merc last year...) and my missus currently has a VW - i think that the germans use a 'softer' material for the dash and door tops (especially the BM) and the Poorboys NLD is just ideal for those surfaces.
> 
> i end up using every week or two though - i like it that much - so it ends up costing a fortune - i'm going to try diluting it as has been suggested here, see if it still looks ok.


just to follow this thread up - DON'T try diluting the PB NLD - it just makes a bloody mess! - i tried it at around 1:1 in a bit i had left in the bottle - only used it in the VW and although it wasy to wipe around and apply, it dries streaky where the water evaporates quicker. not nice.

i quite fancy trying the "werkstat satin prot" as mentioned above, it seems to regularly get good things posted about it - where might i get some of that?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

g101&dash dandy all you need


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Clean interior trim & plastics with Flash with febreze APC (1 to 4 mix for dirty trim, 1 to 10 mix for light wipes) 

Apply Poorboys Natural Look Dressing to finish off the plastics, I find the APC prep helps improve the PB NLD durability.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

gkerr4 said:


> i love Poorboys Natural Look Dressing - it works very well at cleaning and leaving just enough 'finish' to look like it has been looked after, but not leave any 'shine'.
> 
> I pretty much always have german cars - my last 5 cars have been BMW's (save for a few months with a crappy merc last year...) and my missus currently has a VW - i think that the germans use a 'softer' material for the dash and door tops (especially the BM) and the Poorboys NLD is just ideal for those surfaces.
> 
> i end up using every week or two though - i like it that much - so it ends up costing a fortune - i'm going to try diluting it as has been suggested here, see if it still looks ok.


Hi - clean your dash and plastics with an APC - I use Flash with febreze (cotton fragrance) and then apply you poorboys NLD.

The APC prep stage helps the poorboy dressing to last longer.

Step away from diluting the poorboys!

Hope that helps.


----------

